# Amherst, VA - 01153301 YF Sable



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13497576

Amherst Co AC, #01153301 YF, looks to be about 5 months, black sable, may be an owner surrender, PRETTY








[/img]


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What a cutie pie! Poor baby.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a cute little girl! I can't believe how many beautiful and really young GSDs are showing up here all at once!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG - SO PRETTY!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She so young! I can't believe it!! She's adorable, though.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Darcy is going to get info on her (possibly for us- BDBH's)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wonderful Allie!! who could give that face up?!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

fingers crossed...let us know Darcy


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I will - I have reached out to VGSR, as I am sure if she needs rescue VGSR will be interested for themselves or will help us.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed - NEWS?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

still no news???


----------

